# White Widow



## Rakim (Jan 7, 2022)

Rely don't know how much longer. She keeps sprouting new white pistils. What do you you guys think on time frame.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 8, 2022)

Looks like the light your using is junk


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Need more Lumens


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

How much longer?

please tell us more


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

What Light are you using
Model power rating


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

If they are blasting pistols wait. Those pistols have the little "seed sack" or caylx, which continue to add bulk. Then as they approach the end, they swell. Often 2 times, so even more bulk and weight!

If lumens are not sufficient, they will never get as big as they potentially could. That's something to consider.

To determine when to chop, get one of those inexpensive 100x or better microscopes to check the trichomes for amber Color.

Bubba


----------



## Rakim (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What Light are you using
> Model power rating


Its a full spectrum light 1000watts


----------



## Rakim (Jan 8, 2022)

Growdude said:


> Looks like the light your using is junk


Most people say my lighting is okay for 4x4 tent. Grew three plants so far. This my set up


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Its a full spectrum light 1000watts


not with that light you aren't...no way are you burning 1K...mebbe 100 watts at best...


----------



## Growdude (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Most people say my lighting is okay for 4x4 tent. Grew three plants so far. This my set up


This would explain your Bubba Kush and 14 week threads.
All the pictures you have posted need more light.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

boo said:


> not with that light you aren't...no way are you burning 1K...mebbe 100 watts at best...


First please do not tell what my light is. Go look on Amazon who ever you are. It 1000. Do research b4  coming at someone. Well plants grow just fine.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

Lmfao. Do some research.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Its a full spectrum light 1000watts


Who makes it
The LED companies (sneaky ones ) lie about the output all the time
The post number like 1000 to make it look more powerful
Some real good lights are the actually wattage but not most cheap China made ones are not.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Lmfao. Do some research.


Dude we are telling you why your plants look they do
Go back and read the Bad reviews for you light
It does not even pull 200w from wall Man what do you expect for a light that costs $66 US on amazon

So after purchasing a watt meter and testing my 2 wakyme 1200's I am extremely disappointed. The description says it could replace a 900w, what a joke. Both switches on and its pulling 166w. Each switch is 83w.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2022)

don’t forget to add some extra cal-mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 9, 2022)

Unfortunately Roster is right.  I got 2 more like the one in that pict that I will give you free. But...  They are supposed to be 1400 each output.  Spectrum does have a lot to do with everything.  Avoid if you are able, Walmart, Amazon knock offs and anything made by miracle grow.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Who makes it
> The LED companies (sneaky ones ) lie about the output all the time
> The post number like 1000 to make it look more powerful
> Some real good lights are the actually wattage but not most cheap China made ones are not.


I agree with that. To be honest, Mars Hydro is out my price at this moment. Well, at least I get enjoy the growing part and watching it bud. Just knowing if better light,my ants would better some say. I appreciate all the comments. New Goal,save for a better light.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

Guess this plant is garbage then. Was told to let it keep going another 2 months. Well, we will see in 2 months.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> I agree with that. To be honest, Mars Hydro is out my price at this moment. Well, at least I get enjoy the growing part and watching it bud. Just knowing if better light,my ants would better some say. I appreciate all the comments. New Goal,save for a better light.


We have all been there
Do one plant under that light it will grow much better than if you try to do a few
Mars are that bad if you get one of there newer ones, but much better made American ones for sure.
Stick around you will learn something, but don't get pissy or butt hurt or no one will help you. You Good Rakim


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Guess this plant is garbage then. Was told to let it keep going another 2 months. Well, we will see in 2 months.


Let it grown , see where it goes 
Think of it as learning to feed and grow the plant.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Let it grown , see where it goes
> Think of it as learning to feed and grow the plant.


Well, im using  fox farms trio soil schedule, my feeding game is on point. Guess it is the lighting. If not a good yield after another 2 months. I will shut the tent down, until I can a new light and  humidity control system.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Well, im using  fox farms trio soil schedule, my feeding game is on point. Guess it is the lighting. If not a good yield after another 2 months. I will shut the tent down, until I can a new light and  humidity control system.


Think of it as learning to ride a bike
Need some training wheels before you pop wheelies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

And remember


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 9, 2022)

Unless it is hurting something, I would keep going with your current set up.  Creep and stalk around here.  Take notes if you have to.  Every once in a while you'll get lucky.  Who knows, you may end up making friends with someone who is upgrading that lives close to you.  Once it gets you, it's one heck of a hobby.  Couple weeks back, because of work, time and family, I wasn't able to smoke for a few days.  Never did I once miss a day of checking my PH though.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 9, 2022)

I am going to re-read everything here and (Pull up a chair) so to speak.  Your Fox Farms stuff is way better than what I can currently get my hands on in person.  Good for you.  In fact when I reset here in a couple weeks I plan on ordering everything I need from FF from the net.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am going to re-read everything here and (Pull up a chair) so to speak.  Your Fox Farms stuff is way better than what I can currently get my hands on in person.  Good for you.  In fact when I reset here in a couple weeks I plan on ordering everything I need from FF from the net.


I started with foxfarms flora series and only use Micro and bloom now


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Think of it as learning to ride a bike
> Need some training wheels before you pop wheelies


Yes, you are very correct friend. Some of this is stuff is high. My next purchase is this. Getting this next month.  Then work on better a light. Any suggestions on the light. A few hundred 200$


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Unless it is hurting something, I would keep going with your current set up.  Creep and stalk around here.  Take notes if you have to.  Every once in a while you'll get lucky.  Who knows, you may end up making friends with someone who is upgrading that lives close to you.  Once it gets you, it's one heck of a hobby.  Couple weeks back, because of work, time and family, I wasn't able to smoke for a few days.  Never did I once miss a day of checking my PH though.


Well, I consider you a friend. Thanks for being honest.  Hard to find. But I'm going to buy the next level up light. Only 86$ for that. Do I figure 200$ can get me something worth it.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I started with foxfarms flora series and only use Micro and bloom now


Bro, Amazon has it all. You have to be careful. Some stuff is used, fine print. But I paid 46$ for all three. All was full. Look at the plant


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We have all been there
> Do one plant under that light it will grow much better than if you try to do a few
> Mars are that bad if you get one of there newer ones, but much better made American ones for sure.
> Stick around you will learn something, but don't get pissy or butt hurt or no one will help you. You Good Rakim


Kopy that. Appreciate it


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Well, im using  fox farms trio soil schedule, my feeding game is on point. Guess it is the lighting. If not a good yield after another 2 months. I will shut the tent down, until I can a new light and  humidity control system.


I would let it finish. I had a light of similar power, phlizon 1000, about 95 actual watts from wall. I added 2 more and was fairly surprised. Those were on sale @Amazon for 79, so not expensive either. I was told same thing, and adding 2 more made a pull from wall closer to 300 watts, which worked well in a 2x4.

Let it finish, yield may not be super, but it it's almost done. I would grow and smoke that puppy.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Bro, Amazon has it all. You have to be careful. Some stuff is used, fine print. But I paid 46$ for all three. All was full. Look at the plant


I have learned, with Mars Hydro, order right from the site rather than Amazon.

I've used the FF trio, many here do, no problem there. I did find their schedule a litte hot. I cut back on how much I used compared to what was  recommended.

Bubba


----------



## Rakim (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have learned, with Mars Hydro, order right from the site rather than Amazon.
> 
> I've used the FF trio, many here do, no problem there. I did find their schedule a litte hot. I cut back on how much I used compared to what was  recommended.
> 
> Bubba


Truly agree, their time schedule is off to. Im in my 14th week and have 2 more months to go.


----------



## choxie (Mar 9, 2022)

I have famurs tf1200 and they go on sale as low as I think $70 ish? (It's on Amazon) It pulls 105-110 watts and you can see other people's photos with their plants. I'm using 2 of them in a 2 x 4 and it works good enough. For the exhaust fan I just used a cheap vivosun 6 inch so I don't even have a fan in the tent. It's able to pull enough air that the plants move inside and consumes less wattage than a 4 inch outlet fan plus a regular fan inside the tent. I adjust the speed to increase or decrease humidity as well as the temp. I think it was $30 ish
And I just use the cheap 6 pack of temperature gauge/humidity sensors in the tent and call it a day. I'm trying to be budget friendly.


----------

